# How delightful and admirable is this?!



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.miniature-opera.com/

I love it!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

That is really amazing! Thanks for sharing this--what a labor of love.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Simply lovely.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

An amazing concept brilliantly executed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful - thank you!

Nat - our _Les Troyens_ seats are visible but you'd need to about turn 180º & use a telescope to see Mr & Mrs A's.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Beautiful - thank you!
> 
> Nat - our _Les Troyens_ seats are visible but you'd need to about turn 180º & use a telescope to see Mr & Mrs A's.


Whaat? We're not getting good seats? [Alma cries]. Look, I'll abandon the wet fish idea. Will you then upgrade our seats?:angel:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Whaat? We're not getting good seats? [Alma cries]. Look, I'll abandon the wet fish idea. Will you then upgrade our seats?:angel:


:devil:

Just keeping you on your toes & reminding you of your promise to leave the roll mops at home

Not on sale yet


----------

